# Fruity Loop vs. Reason (oder andere Teilnehmer?)



## SYn4pSE (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Auch wenn vllt. von einigen die Antwort kommt, dass ich mal googlen soll oder hier ein paar andere Beiträge durchlesen soll, hoffe ich, dass auch ein paar hilfreiche Antworten dabei sind. 
Bin in Sachen Musikproduktion ein totaler Anfänger, soviel steht fest. Da ich Musik aber liebe und eigentl. auch recht musikalisch bin (habe früher 2 Instrumente gespielt), wollte ich es mal mit der "Produktion" versuchen. Habe mir schon diverse Threads durchgelesen und gegoogelt wie blöde, mir demos der einzelnen Programme runter geladen usw.... Bin dann nu schon soweit, dass ich weiß, dass "Reason" und "Fruity Loops" eher für den Anfänger bereich sind und "Cubase", "Logic" usw. eher die professionelleren Tools sind (Welch Wissen ich doch schon habe  ). 
Um mal langsam auf den Punkt zu kommen, welches Programm ist denn jetzt für den Einstieg am besten? Ist FL (gefällt mirpersönlich die Bediehnung nicht so) oder eher Reason (habe glaube ich irgendwo mal gelesen das in Reason keine VST-plugins implementiert werden kann) besser. Oder ist es vllt. am besten, sich wirklich direkt mit einem der großen Programme zu befassen, was für den Anfang vllt. schwieriger und evtl. auch frustrierender ist, wovon man im Endeffekt aber mehr von hat. Ich will kein "übertriebenes" Programm, da ich kein Studio besitzte und auch nicht das Geld habe mir diverse professionelle Tools zu kaufen. Ich hab meinen PC und noch mein "altes" Keyboard (an einen Mixer wäre auch noch dran zu kommen) und das sollte für den Afang auch erstmal reichen. Ich will jedoch auch kein Programm, was ich nach nem halben Jahr vergessen kann, weil man denkt, dass man keine ordentliche/n Musik/Beats mehr hinbekommt. Es sollte also auch schon ein bisschen was drauf haben.
Ich hoffe mal ihr könnt mir Helfen... setze da vollstes Vertrauen in euch  .
P.S.: Sorry wegen meiner tollen Rechtschreibung, aber ich bin für ein paar Monate in London und seitdem ich hier bin, schreib ich alles klein und mache diverse andere Fehler. Bin aber Extra nochmal drüber gegangen  

MfG
SYn4pSE


----------



## Watusimann (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo

Ich persönlich arbeite mit Nuendo (Steinberg ... ähnlich wie Cubase) und Reason (hauptsächlich).
Was mir an Reason nicht gefällt ist die flache Tonqualität. Man muß schon ordentlich dran rumschrauben bis z.B. eine schöne warme Fläche heraus dudelt. Der Vorteil von FL ist, wie du schon angesprochen hast, die VST Einbindung (vermisse ich bei Reason), jedoch kam ich mit dem Handling nicht so zurecht. 
Wenn du "mal probieren" willst und nicht so schnell aufgibst, aber das nötige Kleingeld fehlt, würde ich wohl eher zum Reason greifen, bevor ich mir Logic oder Ableton oder Cubase anschaffe. Die letzten drei genannten Progs sollten dazu auch noch einen entsprechenden PC als Voraussetzung haben, da die Ressourcen doch einiges abverlangen. Um erstmal ins Sounddesigngeschäft reinzukommen, sind FL und Reason auf jedenfall ein guter Einstieg.
Was ich mir nicht erklären kann ... Reason, FL für Anfänger? Teilweise entdecke ich heute noch neue Routingvarianten oder Effektmißbrauchsverstelleinstellung ( geiles Wort ;-]  ) und ich arbeite bereits seit der 1.0 Version damit. Also Reason ist auch schon prof.
 zu betrachten ...

gruß


----------



## liquidbeats (22. Juni 2006)

SYn4pSE hat gesagt.:
			
		

> welches Programm ist denn jetzt für den Einstieg am besten? Ist FL (gefällt mirpersönlich die Bediehnung nicht so) oder eher Reason (habe glaube ich irgendwo mal gelesen das in Reason keine VST-plugins implementiert werden kann)


 Für den einstieg ist Reason empfehlenswert, da eigentlicgh alles vorhanden ist was du benötigst  VST-Plugin-Support gibt es bei reason keinen.

Fruity-Loops ist auch nicht schlecht, aber als Kompletter anfänger empfehle ich dir Reason, dannach kannst du zu Cubase oder Logic übersteigen 



			
				Watusimann hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was mir an Reason nicht gefällt ist die flache Tonqualität. Man muß schon ordentlich dran rumschrauben bis z.B. eine schöne warme Fläche heraus dudelt.


 Ein bisschen sollte man auch selbst machen, sonst kommt man nie weiter 



			
				Watusimann hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also Reason ist auch schon prof. zu betrachten ...


Das aufjedenfall, aber auch für ungeübte leicht zu verstehen, wenn man wirklich Lernen möchte 


Grüße


----------



## chmee (22. Juni 2006)

Und ich sage Dir, schau bei ebay, kauf Dir ne ältere Version von CubaseVST.
Die ist, im Vergleich zu Logic, recht günstig zu bekommen. zB VST5

Irgendwann kommt der Moment, da reicht Dir FL oder Reason nicht mehr und
dann wirst Du ne Sequencersoftware eh kennenlernen müssen.

Kleiner Tip am Rande:
Magix hat sich annodazumal Lizenzen von Emagic gekauft, benutzt im
Magix MusicStudio2006DeLuxe vieles von Logic. Kostet Neu nur 70EUR.
Auch wenn es Anfangs vieles zu lernen gibt, ist damit ein besserer Grundstein
gelegt als mit den anderen Progs.

mfg chmee


----------



## SYn4pSE (22. Juni 2006)

Scheinbar bin ich auch zu blöd das Programm zu finden, oder kostet es wirklich nur 20€? Cubase hört sich für mich nämlich sonst recht 3-stellig an (mind.). Auf der Steinberg Seite findet man auch nur SE, SX, SL und weiß ich was.... Auch wenn ihr euch jetzt krümmt vor lachen, aber wie gesagt....bin totaler Anfänger und hab da keine Ahnung von. :-(


----------



## luke_the_duke (22. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich empfehl dir dringend, nicht mit irgendeiner "Anfänger"-Software anzufangen, sondern mit dem Teil (oder zumindest mit der abgespeckten Version des Teils), das du später benutzen möchtest. Weil einmal richtig in eine Anwendung eingearbeitet, möchtest du nicht am Schluss herausfinden, dass dir das Programm nicht mehr genug bietet. Ausserdem solltest du dir überlegen, wie genau du Musik "produzieren" möchtest. Reason z.B. ist eine pure Produktionssoftware, Logic/Cubase hingegen sind All-In-One Studio Applikationen, mit denen man locker auch mal ne Band aufzeichnen kann. Dieses Feature kaufst du aber mit, auch wenn dus nicht brauchst.

Hier findest du  die Einsteigerversion von Cubase. Wenn du Schüler bist, kannst du gerade bei Steinberg vielleicht auch eine Schülerversion beantragen.

Noch ein (budgetgerichteter) Denkanstoss:
VSTi-Unterstützung in Ehren, aber du darfst nicht vergessen, das entsprechende PlugIns extra kosten. Also immer abklären, was programminterne PlugIns taugen.

gruss


----------



## SYn4pSE (22. Juni 2006)

Ich habe eigentlich eher weniger vor irgendwann mal ne Band aufzunehmen, da ich des nur zum Spaß betreiben wollte. Will ein paar Beatz, Instrumentals oder wie auch immer basteln, auf die man rappen, singen oder was man auch immer damit vor hat, machen kann. Die Melodien die man mit dem Programm entwerfen kann sollten ein gut geschultes Gehör zufrieden stellen und keinen professionellen Produzenten, der seit 30 Jahren im Geschäfft is. Soll heißen, dass des Proggi schon was zu bieten haben soll, aber keine übertrieben Funktionen für den Hobby-Einzel-Bastler braucht.


----------



## DJTrancelight (25. Juni 2006)

Hi Syn4pSE

hi @all.

So, um jetzt noch die tolale Verwirrung zu verursachen, sage ich jetzt, dass FL Studio (ehemals Fruity Loops) das absolut beste Programm ist, um einzusteigen.
Wer das einfache Grundprinzip einmal verstanden hat, kommt ruckzuck zum gewünschten Ergebnis.
Ich selbst bin in einem Musik-Forum  und habe für die Software einige Videotutorials and andere Sachen gemacht, so dass es wirklich jedem einfach gemacht wird.
Dass ihr FL Studio als Anfängerprogramm einstuft und nicht als professionell anseht, dafür habe ich nur ein Kopfschütteln übrig. Ich kenne einige, die es auf einen kommerziellen Sampler geschafft haben und ausschließlich mit FL Studio arbeiten

FL Studio bietet alles was ein Musikprogramm benötigt. Es kommt mit sehr vielen Effekten und Instrumenten daher und wird ständig weiterentwickelt. Es ist durch den VSTi-, VST2- und DXI-Pluginsupport beliebig erweiterbar. 1000e von Plugins sind kostenlos im Netz erhältlich. Zugegeben, die Perlen muss man sich raussuchen, aber es gibt immer etwas zu entdecken
Ist es stabil? Also ich erstell sogar  mit dem Programm einen Megamix, der knapp 80 Minuten geht.
Du kannst ohne Probleme Hardware anschließen

Die Vollversion kostet 149$ und bei dem günstigen Dollarkurs, spart man im Moment noch.
Beim Preis ist das LifeTime FreeUpdate dabei, das dir den kostenlosen Download aller zukünftiger Updates erlaubt. ".... und wenn sie jetzt sofort bestellen, dann bekommen sie den Messerblock...." Nein, lassen wir das 

Falls du mehr wissen möchtest, kannst du mir gerne eine Nachricht schicken.
Wenn du es dir kaufen möchtest kann ich dir als langjähriger FL Studio Kunde 10% Rabatt vom Kaufpreis ermöglichen.

Von mir noch zum Abschluss ein Tipp. Lade dir die Demoversion runter und teste einfach mal das Programm. Du kannst alles ausprobieren - selbst ein Export ins mp3- oder wav-Format ist bei der Demo möglich. Das Projekt selbst, kannst du bei der Demo nicht speichern.

schöne Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------



## liquidbeats (25. Juni 2006)

DJTrancelight hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dass ihr FL Studio als Anfängerprogramm einstuft und nicht als professionell anseht, dafür habe ich nur ein Kopfschütteln übrig. Ich kenne einige, die es auf einen kommerziellen Sampler geschafft haben und ausschließlich mit FL Studio arbeiten


 Dass sehe ich genauso. Einfacheit in der Bedienung bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass es Kinderspielzeug ist 


Einen offentsichtlichen Anfänger Cubase o.ä. anzubieten bzw. vorzuschlagen, ist vollkommender Käse. Ältere Versionen mögen günstig im werwerb sein (Ich beziehe mich hier auf Cubase 5 VST 32) sind aber deswegen in der Handhabung nicht einfacher.
Allein das Handbuch könnte die Bibel ersetzen 

SYn4pSE dadurch dass du dich schon im Netz schlau gemacht hast, würde ich vorschlagen dass du dir die Demoversionen besrogst und selbst herrausfindest, welches der genannten Software dir am verständlichsten ist.

Grüße


----------



## luke_the_duke (26. Juni 2006)

> Dass ihr FL Studio als Anfängerprogramm einstuft und nicht als professionell anseht, dafür habe ich nur ein Kopfschütteln übrig.



Das sagt (zumindest in diesem Thread ) auch keiner! 
Aber vom Programm X übers Programm Y zum Programm Z find ich nicht sinnvoll. Ich hab mit Logic 5 angefangen, mir diverse "Bibeln" zu Gemüte geführt, nur um rauszufinden, dass es einfachere, intuitiv bedienbarere Programme gibt. Doch ich hab mich nie mehr mit was anderem anfreunden können, weil ich mit "meinem" Tool einfach immer schneller war. Auch andere Hobby- und semiprofessionelle Ings, die ich kenn, haben diese Erfahrung gemacht. Scheint euch ja mit FL ähnlich zu gehen.
Deshalb will das erste Programm gut gewählt sein. 


gruss


----------



## DJTrancelight (26. Juni 2006)

luke_the_duke hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Doch ich hab mich nie mehr mit was anderem anfreunden können, weil ich mit "meinem" Tool einfach immer schneller war. Auch andere Hobby- und semiprofessionelle Ings, die ich kenn, haben diese Erfahrung gemacht. Scheint euch ja mit FL ähnlich zu gehen.
> Deshalb will das erste Programm gut gewählt sein.
> 
> gruss



Da stimme ich dir absolut zu


----------



## chmee (30. Juni 2006)

Mal ganz ehrlich, was für Musik ist es denn ? Für die populäre Musik können 90% aller
Sequencer benutzt werden. Wird man experimentell, kann es schon zu Engpässen kommen. 

Musik machen ist nicht Klötzchen klicken und schieben !

Die Logic-Bibel auswendig zu kennen ist auch Blödsinn. Ich kenne vielleicht 60% und die restlichen 40% lese ich bei Bedarf nach oder nutze Trial/Error.

Es ist wie die Bildverarbeitung: Soll ein Ordner voller Bilder kleingemacht werden, reicht uU
ein Tool wie ACDSee voll aus. Für den ambitionierten Pixelschieber gibt es aber keinen Weg an Photoshop vorbei.

Jedem sein Tool !

mfg chmee


----------



## DJTrancelight (30. Juni 2006)

chmee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Musik machen ist nicht Klötzchen klicken und schieben !



Und welches Programm meinst du jetzt mit dieser Aussage?

Schöne Grüße


----------



## luke_the_duke (30. Juni 2006)

> Und welches Programm meinst du jetzt mit dieser Aussage?



Jedes Sequenzer-Programm mit grafischer Oberfläche . Das war keine Attacke gegen FL, sondern ein Hinweis darauf, dass es auch beim intuitivsten, tollsten, krassesten Programm immer noch zu 90% auf den Musiker und seine Ideen ankommt. 

gruss


----------



## DJTrancelight (30. Juni 2006)

luke_the_duke hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jedes Sequenzer-Programm mit grafischer Oberfläche . Das war keine Attacke gegen FL, sondern ein Hinweis darauf, dass es auch beim intuitivsten, tollsten, krassesten Programm immer noch zu 90% auf den Musiker und seine Ideen ankommt.
> gruss



That´s right 
Was bringt einem ein Tonstudio für 20.000 EUR, wenn man nicht weiß, wie es bedient wird...

Schöne Grüße


----------



## The_Maegges (30. Juni 2006)

Ich persönlich würde dir Cubase empfehlen. 
Ich benutze das Tool seit mehreren Jahren und halte es persönlich für einen der besten Sequencer überhaupt.
Ein weiteres wichtiges Feature ist dabei für mich, dass man schnell und einfach Midi-Signale an externe Synthesizer oder andere Klangerzeuger senden kann und das zurückkommende Audiosignal aufzeichnen kann, was in Cubase wirklich sehr einfach geht.
Wer mehr auf VST-Instrumente abzielt, braucht das natürlich nicht so.
Aber VST Unterstützung sollte auf jeden Fall mit dabei sein, zumal die meisten Sequencer von Haus aus nicht gerade viele Sounds mit sich führen und es ein inzwischen doch weites Spektrum an kostenlosen VST Instrumenten oder Effekten gibt.

Ach ja, Cubase SE (Lightversion) kostet knapp 120 Euro.
Wenn du Schüler bist, ist vielleicht auch das Steinberg Educational Program für dich interessant, dort gibts ausgewählte Steinberg Produkte für bis zu 50 % des Originalpreises:

http://a124.e.akamai.net/f/124/5462/2d/images.element5.com/pimages/50183/smt_edu_schueler.pdf

Logic mag auch sehr gut sein, kann ich aber nicht so gut beurteilen, habe mal eine seeehr alte Version vor einigen Jährchen ausprobiert und die hat mir persönlich nicht so zugesagt. 
Fruity Loops hatte ich auch schon getestet, hat aber irgendwie nicht so mit meinem damaligen Masterkeyboard gewollt, wie ich das gern gehabt hätte...

Was auf jeden Fall wichtig ist, wäre erstens, dass deine Soundkarte ASIO 2.0 unterstützt.
Ohne diese Unterstützung werden dir nämlich bei komplexeren Songs früher oder später die Ressourcen ausgehen und das Playback fängt an zu stottern, was gerade beim Abmischen keinen Spass macht...

Wenn du dir einen eigenen Rechner für Musik abstellst, würde ich eine Profi-Karte wie z.B. die Terratec EWS empfehlen.
Schwieriger wird es allerdings, wenn dein PC eben auch Unterhaltungstechnische Dinge wie Spiele, Musik oder Filme ablaufen lassen soll.
In einem solchen Fall sind die neuen X-Fi Karten von Creative nicht übel, wobei die Elite Pro mit knapp 300 Euro (das Topmodell der Serie) sogar die Light-Version von Cubase dabei hat und über eine gute Breakoutbox mit vielen Anschlüssen verfügt. 

Wichtig sind auch ein möglichst guter Prozessor, viel Arbeitsspeicher und ausreichender Festplattenspeicher. Über kurz oder lang wird die Soundbibliothek deines Rechners sicherlich wachsen und wenn du noch einige VST Instrumente auf Sample-Basis (Sampletank, The Grand, Virtual Guitarist, EWQLSO Synphonic Orchestra, etc...) hast, kann das mal ganz schnell über 10 GB Platz fressen.
Und dann hast du noch nix aufgenommen, was sicherlich auch gut zu Buche schlägt, sobald du mal ein paar Songs gemacht hast.

Meine persönliche Empfehlung ist auf jeden Fall ein Keyboard oder Synthesizer, mit dem du deine Melodien einspielen kannst. Kommt einfach flüssiger, als alle Noten per Maus zusammenzuklicken und geht erfahrungsgemäss auch schneller von der Hand.


----------



## SYn4pSE (30. Juni 2006)

chmee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mal ganz ehrlich, was für Musik ist es denn ?



Wenn, dann hatte ich vor mich in Reggae, Dancehall & HIP-HOP zu versuchen (je nachdem wie die Stimmung is vllt. auch mal nen House-Track)....

Bin nur gerade kräfig am überlegen ob ich überhaupt anfangen soll mit dem Zeugs. So wie "The_Maegges" das beschreibt, was man alles an Kohlen ausgeben muss um auch hinterher ein gutes Resultat zu erlangen, vergeht mir da der Spaß. Ich wollte mich ab und an an meinen Rechner (&Keyboard) setzen und nen bissl Musik machen. Aber naja... scheint ja wohl nur mit richtiger Vertiefung in diese Projekte zu funktionieren.

cheers,
SYn4pSE


----------



## luke_the_duke (30. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

schade, dass dich der obige Post so sehr erschreckt, schliesslich zwingt dich niemand, all das Equipment zu kaufen und deine Musik wird nicht automatisch schlecht tönen weil du keine ASIO 2.0 Karte im Gehäuse hast, mit der du 44 Spuren mit jeweils 56 Plugins drauf gleichzeitig abhören kannst. 
Denk dran, auf MySpace werden heutzutage Bands gehyped, die mit Equipment und Instrumenten aufgenommen/produziert haben, die weit unter dem gängigen Qualiätsanspruch liegen.

Zieh dir Demo-Versionen, finde raus, welche Software dich anspricht (und sei es, weil du das Interface farblich toll findest) und spiel mal damit rum, mach Musik. Versteif dich nur nicht auf den Tipp-Dschungel und vor allem lass dir die Sache nicht verderben!  

gruss


----------



## The_Maegges (30. Juni 2006)

@SYn4pSE: 
Sorry, verschrecken wollte ich dich wirklich nicht.
Ich wollte dir lediglich ein paar Erfahrungen mit auf den Weg geben.
Hab mich vielleicht mal wieder etwas blöd ausgedrückt.
Bis vorhin wusste ich auch nicht so recht, welche Musikrichtung du anstrebst.

Ich habe ähnlich wie du damals mit einem Keyboard, nem 600er Athlon, 20 GB Festplatte und 256 MB Ram (war damals schweineteuer die Kiste ^^) und ner Terratec DMX 1024 Soundkarte angefangen. (Die Trackerabenteuer mit dem "Vorgänger" P 200 MMX 64 MB 4 GB HDD zähle ich mal nicht dazu)

Schliesslich habe ich nach einiger Zeit immer wieder die Grenzen des Systems erreicht und schrittweise aufgerüstet.
Ich wollte dir mit dem Thread auch nicht sagen, ziehe nun los und kaufe alles, sondern eigentlich wollte ich eher aufzeigen, dass es einige wichtige Dinge gibt, die die Gesamtperformance eines Produktivrechners im Audiobereich stark beeinflussen.

Wegen Kostengründen deine Planungen über den Haufen zu werfen, will ich dir natürlich stark abraten. Wäre zu schade darum. 
Musik machen kann eine wahre Freude sein und ist ein Teil meines Lebens den ich nicht missen möchte.

Leider hast du nicht geschrieben, was du für einen Rechner hast, aber Keyboard ist schonmal ein guter Anfang. 
Über den DirectX Asio Modus kannst du auch schon kleine Arrangements (grobgeschätzt 6-10 Spuren je nach Plugin oder Aufnahme) recht vernünftig austesten. 
Möglichweise reicht dir das sogar auch für den Anfang (zumindest anhand deiner angestrebten Stilrichtungen). 
Zum Erfahrungen sammeln sogar sehr wahrscheinlich.
Wenn du merkst, es macht dir Spass und es kommt was dabei raus, kannst du dir dann immer noch überlegen, ob du mehr investieren willst.
Ansonsten schrittweise upgraden (wobei der Geldbeutel die Grösse der Schritte meist angibt^^).

Gerade im Musikbereich ist es leider meist so, dass Klangqualität und ausgegebenes Geld in einem proportionalen Verhältnis miteinander stehen.
Dies habe ich beispielsweise gemerkt, als ich von meinem gebrauchten Korg N1R (für ca. 150 Euro bekommen) Synthesizer auf einen nagelneuen Motif ES (ähm...naja etwas teurer...) gewechselt habe.

So wird auch beispielsweise eine 100 Euro Gitarre recht mies schnarren, während eine für 500 schon deutlich besser klingt, aber immer noch nach oben hin verbesserungsfähig ist.

Also tu dir selbst den Gefallen und gib jetzt nicht gleich auf, nur weil dir das Hobby jetzt erst mal teuer vorkommen mag. 
Wenn du Tipps brauchst, kannst du mich auch gerne per PN anschreiben (oder auch wenn du deine ersten musikalischen Gehversuche gemacht hast, ich bin da immer sehr gespannt) oder einfach hier im Forum fragen.


----------



## chmee (1. Juli 2006)

Also schau Dir einige Programme in der Trial an, achte selbst darauf, welches Dir
am meisten liegt. Wo gefällt Dir die grafische Struktur und Herangehensweise.
Wo gefallen Dir die Sounds. 

Ich habe komplette Songs mit der Onboard-Soundkarte gemacht, das ist kein Argument.
Ein MIDI-Keyboard zum Einspielen ist ganz wichtig, sonst landest Du wirklich bei der
Klötzchenschieber-Fraktion.

Fang einfach an 

mfg chmee

p.s.: Ähm, Nein, keine Terratec-Karte, Bitte ! Ich habe bis letztens Terratec dringehabt, eigenartige Abstürze und
Hänger, das nicht nur bei mir, sondern auch bei Freunden, denen ich ( *Schäm* ) Terratec empfohlen hab.
Schau bei eBay nach Profikarten der letzten 3 Jahre, da findest Du Superkarten für richtig billig Geld.
Ich habe die ESI 192XL für 90 EUR gekauft, das ist die richtige Investition.
Bestell Dir nen Katalog von Sound&Drumland, da hast Du ne Übersicht über das ganze Zeuges.


----------



## SYn4pSE (1. Juli 2006)

The_Maegges hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Leider hast du nicht geschrieben, was du für einen Rechner hast, aber Keyboard ist schonmal ein guter Anfang.



Hallo!

Da ich bis Ende September noch in London bin habe ich so lange erstmal nur nen Laptop zur Verfügung. Welches Keyboard ich genau hab weiß ich leider nicht auswendig, genau wie viele Daten meines Rechners. Prozessormäßig ist dort aber nen AMD Athlon 2600+ drin, nen Arbeitsspeicher von 1 GB RAM und leider ne on board Soundkarte. (Falls sonst noch Daten benötigt werden... => Fragen!  Vllt. weiß ich ja nochwas)

cheers,
SYn4pSE


----------



## The_Maegges (1. Juli 2006)

Prozessor und Arbeitsspeicher klingen definitiv gut


----------



## chmee (1. Juli 2006)

yupp, damit lässt sich ne Menge machen 

Mein AudioRechner ist ein 1800Duron mit 768MB Ram, da kriege ich schonmal
locker zwischen 6 und 12 Synths + Effekte auf.

mfg chmee


----------



## ph0en1xs (1. Oktober 2006)

Muss auch noch was dazu sagen....

Würde als Empfehlung für den Anfang wirklich Ableton Live vorschlagen.

Habe vor zwei Jahren angefangen Musik zu machen.
Die erste Anlaufstelle die ich hatte war Reason,weil in meinem Freundeskries jeder darauf geschworen hat.
Muss aber sagen das Reason für nen Anfänger sehr schwierig war.
Ich kam zu keinen Ergebnissen und war eher frustriert als glücklich.
(OK...war nur die 1.0 von nem Freund aber hat sich ja vom Konzept her nix geändert bis 3.0)
Cubase VST hatte ich mir auch besorgt und bin nicht klargekommen. 
Wenn man niemanden hat der einem die Grundlagen erklärt,kann man an dem Programm verzweifeln :suspekt: 
Meine Freundin hat das dann mal gemacht und jetzt weiss ich Cubase zu schätzen,aber nix für nen Anfänger.
Bin dann irgendwann zu Ableton gekommen und war sofort begeistert!
Habe mit 3.0 also noch ohne MIDI-Unterstützung angefangen und kam sofort zu netten Ergebnissen.Hat sich da zwar noch auf Sample-Abfeuerungen und so weiter beschränkt  aber ich war nicht mehr frustriert und hab Ergebnisse gesehen/besser gehört.
Der Sequencer und überhaupt das ganze Prog. lies sich nach einer kurzen Einarbeitungszeit sehr effektiv nutzen.
Die Bearbeitungs- und Arbeitsmöglichkeiten sind in keinem anderen Prog so einfach und effektiv wie in Ableton....meiner Meinung nach. ;-] 
Muss sagen ich habe viel über Musik machen und arrangieren über dieses Prog gelernt.
Ich arbeite immernoch gerne und meistens damit.Obwohl ich jetzt Reason 3.0, Cubase SX3, Wavelab und Reaktor 5 besitze.
Nicht zu vergessen : VST Unterstützung ist ja auch bei Ableton dabei. 

Sorry, aber mit FL konnte ich mich nie richtig anfreunden obwohl es leicht zu bedienen war und Sony's ACID hat mich auch nicht überzeugt.


----------



## LukeS (27. Oktober 2006)

Schau dir sonst mal noch Ableton Live an. Es hat ein bisschen ein spezielles Bedienungskonzept (Loopbasiert), kann jedoch auch zum Arrangieren wie in den meisten anderen Audio-Produktions-Softwares genutzt werden.
Reason würde ich höchstens für den Einstieg verwenden. Doch der integrierte Sequencer ist nicht so gut. Unterstützt z.B. keine Audio-Spuren.
Du kannst aber Reason an die Meisten "grossen" Audio-Programme anhängen und so die Reason-Instrumente mit einem anderen Sequencer benützen. Die Technologie zum verbinden von Reason mit einem anderem Programm nennt sich ReWire und muss von beiden zu verbindenden Programmen unterstützt werden.
Ich verwende beispielsweise Live mit Reason und diverse VST PlugIns.
ReWire unterstützen die meisten bekannten Audio-Programme (Cubase, Logic, Live...).

Bei einer Soundkarte kommt es vor allem darauf an, dass sie eine kurze Latenzzeit hat. Sonst kannst du software-Synths nicht sauber über ein Keyboard spielen. Bei zu langer Latenzzeit hörst du eine Verzögerung des Klangs, wenn du eine Taste am Keyboard drückst.

Hoffentlich habe ich ein bisschen helfen können.

Gruss LukeS


----------



## The_Maegges (28. Oktober 2006)

Zum Thema Notebook:
Ich habe letzt ein neues NB bekommen, natürlich wie alle aktuellen NB's mit Onboard Audio.
Habe allerdings ein Programm namens "ASIO4All" gefunden (kostet nix), das WDM-kompatiblen Soundkarten und Onboardchips den ASIO-Modus etwas näher bringt.
Funktioniert mit meiner Realtek HD Audio sogar recht brauchbar, zumindest solange ich es nicht übertreibe und mein 30-Spuren Orchester draufgebe


----------



## FingerSkill (29. Oktober 2006)

Also jetzt sage ich wie ich arbeite wenns um Beats und Musik-Produktion geht.
Nicht um zu sagen so wie ich das mache ist es der einzig richtige Weg sondern um klarzustellen das man nicht sagen kann dieses oder jenes Programm ist das beste.

Es muss jeder fuer sich das richtige Programm finden. Ich habe angefangen mit Fruity Loops war Version 4 oder 3 glaube ich, is auch schon lange her 

Mit FL konnte ich nicht viel anfangen...

Dann fand ich Rason jedoch blieb ich dabei nur ca. ein halbes Jahr und dann wechselte ich zu Cubase SX (V.1)

Heute mache ich meine Sachen hauptsaechlich mit meiner MPC 2500 von AKAI in verbindung mit einem CME CF7 MIDI-Master Keyboard das an diversen VST/i Dingens von meinem Cubase SX3 (bald 4 ) dranhaengt. Ich benutze sachen wie B4 und Absynth 3 von Native Instrument oder dem LegacyCell set von Korg. Ich spiele dann etwas ein um es auf die MPC zu laden dort zu Choppen (schneiden) und zu Sequencen etc...
Ich arbeite auch recht viel mit Samples von Patte etc...

Ergaenzung: @The_Maegges: Ich wuerde nicht behaupten das Terratec Profi Karten herstellt habe mit dennen noch nie gute Erfahrung gemacht wuerde es eher als "Billig-Zeugs" bezeichenen.

Warum? Nunja die Verarbeitung ist etwas mangelhaft und die Driver sind ziemlich schlecht. Wenns um Profi Karten geht wuerde ich eher von Mackie, oder MOTU reden. Jedoch werde ich mir daemnaechst ein Yamaha 01V mit FireWire Karte besorgen...


----------



## The_Maegges (29. Oktober 2006)

FingerSkill hat gesagt.:


> Ergaenzung: @The_Maegges: Ich wuerde nicht behaupten das Terratec Profi Karten herstellt habe mit dennen noch nie gute Erfahrung gemacht wuerde es eher als "Billig-Zeugs" bezeichenen.
> 
> Warum? Nunja die Verarbeitung ist etwas mangelhaft und die Driver sind ziemlich schlecht. Wenns um Profi Karten geht wuerde ich eher von Mackie, oder MOTU reden. Jedoch werde ich mir daemnaechst ein Yamaha 01V mit FireWire Karte besorgen...



Ein Bekannter von mir schwört auf seine Terrateckarten, auch heute noch.
Inzwischen würde ich auch wahrscheinlich auch was anderes kaufen, sobald ich nen Extrarechner für die Musik abstelle. Das kommt aber erst, wenn ich mal wieder etwas Kohle über habe (wie immer  ).

Derzeit werkelt die X-Fi Elite Pro in meinem Rechner und tut ihren Dienst recht vernünftig.
Aufnahmequalität ist für meine Zwecke aktuell noch mehr als ausreichend und die Performanz mit vielen aktiven VST's ist auch anständig (allerdings könnten es noch ein paar ms niedriger sein  ).
Insbesondere, wenn man bedenkt, dass der Rechner halt auch noch mehr Aufgaben als nur Musikerstellung zu tun hat, bei denen eine Profisoundkarte eben nicht so optimal arbeitet.


----------



## Rollo (30. Oktober 2006)

Hallo. Ich selbst stand vor einigen Jahren vor der selben Frage. Es ist immer schwer zu sagen das ist das richtige und das das falsche Programm. Die Frage ist was willst du machen.

Ich selbst würde dir von Fruity Loops abraten. Reason ist in meinen Augen ein schönes Tool um ein paar kreative Sounds zu machen und evtl. ein paar Loops zu erstellen, aber als Software zum Aufnehmen kann ich auch nur abraten.

Wenn du Aufnahmen realisieren möchtest kommt es auch nicht nur auf das Programm an. Das dachte ich auch mal eine Zeit lang, aber um so tiefer man dann in die Welt der Audiotechnik eindringt, um so mehr wird einem Bewusst das alle Elemente (Mikrofon, Wandler bzw. Soundkarte, Instrumente) eine große Rolle spielen.

Um aber jetzt auf deine eigentliche Frage einzugehen.
Ich verwende seit einigen Jahren Ableton Live. Es kann vom Umfang fast mit den ganz großen Audiotools wie Cubase oder Logic mithalten. Es bietet (meiner Ansicht nach) die beste Benutzeroberfläche für Einsteiger und Profis, da alles sehr schön übersichtlich gehalten ist und durch diverse Tutorials, die direkt mit dem Programm mitgeliefert werden findet man sich schnell mit der Struktur zurecht. Live unterstützt natürlich auch VST, somit hast du die Möglichkeit z.B. auch Reason mit einzubinden und andere. Wenn du dich für Live interessierts, hier ist der Link zu Ableton. Wie gesagt ich bin sehr zu frieden. Ablton gibt es nun in der Version 6. Du kannst dir ja auch mal die Demo von Live ziehen und selbst etwas rumprobieren.

Nungut, du wirst sicher das richtige für dich finden.

MfG


----------



## FingerSkill (30. Oktober 2006)

Rollo hat gesagt.:


> Live unterstützt natürlich auch VST, somit hast du die Möglichkeit z.B. auch Reason mit einzubinden und andere.



Kurz und buendig: Reasen hat keine VST/VSTi Schnittstelle. also kann man auch nicht Reason einbinden jedoch kann mann loops in Reason Programmieren/Einspielen etc... und sie dann als *.wav exportieren und dann in jedem beliebigen Programm wieder importieren 

Viele andere Programme haben VST/VSTi....


----------



## Rollo (30. Oktober 2006)

Ja natürlich. Hab ich verwechselt. Ich meinte ja auch Rewire .


----------

